# Por que se consideran malos los amplificadores basados en tecnologia monolitica?



## Luis1342 (Ene 29, 2009)

Asi es mis amigos del foro,me surgio esa duda ya que andube viendo en varios sitios y aqui mismo en el foro y segun he leido me vengo enterando que los integrados basados en esta tecnologia no son muy buenos para este fin 
y que los mejores estan basados en transistores(discreto-public),mosfets,modulos hibridos STK etc
segun entiendo dicen que es por que la temperatura en el integrado es muy alta y eso genera problemas en un pequeño pedazo de Silicio

pero en si ustedes que opinan amigos?
saludos


----------



## Vlad (Ene 29, 2009)

Hola

Revisando un par de hojas de datos de amplificador TDA y STK, me di cuenta de que no solo es el encapsulado, tambien el diseño del circuito deja mucho que decear, son circuitos muy simples (simple no quiere decir malo), pero amplifican y ya, no se preocupan por nada mas que Watths, no respuesta plana, no THD, etc.

Pero tambien estan sobreforzados, tienen demasida ganancia, para que entreguen hasta el doble de potencia que el amplificador puede entregar sin distorcion, por ejemplo, cualquier TDA o STK ffuncionando a 1W tiene THD menor que 1%, pero los TDA funcionando a su maxima potencia tiene una THD del 10% y los STK pueden configurarse para entregar la maxima potencia con el 10% de THD o un poco menos, reduciendo tambien la THD.

Entonces su unica ventaja es que son baratos, pero un 10% de distorcion ya es muy notoria al oido hasta para un aficionado sin experiencia (como yo por ejemplo).

Entonces un problema que me parece muy claro es el de las especificaciones tecnicas engañosas, para elegir un amplificador integrado hay que practicamente dividir la potencia entre dos y hacer un preamplificador que solo entregue hasta la mitad de la señal de exitacion (sensibilidad del amplificador).

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2009)

No son ni buenos ni malos. Cada tipo tiene su particularidad, pero todo es mas una cuestión de *gustos y comentarios* que la realidad de las especificaciones técnicas. Dentro de cada tipo hay chips con especificaciones mejores y peores, pero ni los TDA ni los STK son la expresión suprema del sonido. La diferencia que tienen con los diseños discretos (con transistores) está en las protecciones internas, que a algunos no les gustan, y en la imposibilidad de perfeccionar el circuito técnicamente hablando, por que ya está fijo en la pastilla de silicio. Mas allá de eso, suenan tan bién como cualquier diseño discreto y a veces mejor que ellos.

Lo importante para saber elegir es entender las especificaciones técnicas y las tablas y gráficos que las muestran, y no dejarse llevar por que uno tiene el 10% de distorsion a maxima potencia y otro tiene el 1%, por que estas mediciones deben ser tomadas en igualdad de condiciones, y estas condiciones estan en la letra chica de las hojas de datos que la mayoría no lee, y de los que las leen...no se cuanto entienden.

Saludos!


----------



## xtek (Feb 3, 2009)

No todos los circuitos integrados son malos, por ejemplo la empresa National Semiconductors y Apex Microtecnology, fabrican integrados de potencia para audio de una calidad muy alta, y sus especificaciones técnicas sobrepasan cualquier diseño discreto.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 3, 2009)

El problema con los amp integrados es que no nos podemos mover con libertad, por ejemplo algunos solo soportan 4Ohm, si se quema un canal, toca cambiar el integrado, sin importar que el otro canal este bueno, potencia de salida limitada, pero en cuanto a sonido hay unos que suenan muy bien.


----------



## xtek (Feb 5, 2009)

El LM3875TF por ejemplo, trabaja perfectamente en 8 Ohms en los cuales aplica 56watts rms y posee un sistema de protección contra cortocircuitos de toda clase,  también por deriva termica. 
Lo he probado con un woofer RFC L8S800 con una calidad de sonido sorprendente. 

Saludos.


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 15, 2010)

Eso de la distorsión harmonica, se va a dar en cualquier circuito si a este mismo se lo presiona a trabajar al limite operacional, personalmente encuentro que los circuitos integrados (amplificadores) son una solución muy practica y barata, soy un agradecido de la linea STK y armado bastantes pero siempre los tengo trabajando a un 85% (máximo) y me han respondido de maravilla.
ADIÓS.

Si deciden armar los STK y no les funca, no se enojen ya que pueden ser de esos fake, ahí formas de reconocerlos, usen el buscador, como identificar STK falsificados.
ADIÓS


----------

